
Archaeologists Officially Declare Collective Sigh Over “Paleo Diet” - ColinWright
http://mumanu.wordpress.com/2013/11/06/archaeologists-officially-declare-collective-sigh-over-paleo-diet/
======
zdw
I find this article: "How to Eat Like a Chimpanzee" to be a bit more
compelling:

[http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-
blog/2012/08/02/ho...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-
blog/2012/08/02/how-to-eat-like-a-chimpanzee/)

Diet is mostly figs, fruit, insects, and other monkeys.

------
epo
Comments suggest article is a spoof. Flagged.

~~~
justzisguyuknow
Yeah I was kinda thinking the same thing, but it's just serious enough in tone
that I thought (and hoped) that it might be legit. Oh well, point made anyway.

~~~
boon
Just curious why you "hoped" it was real?

